# Formular Generator



## schuetzi (9. Nov 2010)

Hallo Java-Gurus!

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe. ???:L
Ich möchte/muss eine JSF Anwendung schreiben, welche eine Online Formular Editor zur Verfügung stellt.
Ich habe bereits vor einiger Zeit ein ähnliche Frage gestellt, allerdings konnte mir keiner richtig helfen!

Habe bereits 3 Jahre JAVA Erfahrung allerdings nicht in Web-Entwicklung.
Welche Framework soll ich für dieses Problem verwenden? 
Kennt jemand FormEngine? Ist hierbei JAVASCRIPT zu empfehlen?

Wenn ihr etwas wisst oder Lösungsvorschläge habt, würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Vielen herzlichen Dank!!!


----------



## Marcinek (9. Nov 2010)

FormEngine sieht doch gut aus.

Ansonsten kann man das sicher auch selber machen. 

Bei drei Jahren Erfahrung mit java ist iwie immernoch so ein "whee wheee" Unterton im posting *g*


----------



## schuetzi (9. Nov 2010)

...ja stimmt...ich habe einfach noch keine Erfahrung
in JSF 2.0 und möchte aber diese Technologie verwenden...! 
Grundlagen von JSF2.0 sind mir sehr wohl bekannt!

Jetzt ist es allerdings so, dass FormEngine prinzipiell JSP Basis läuft.
Ich habe bereits mit dem Hersteller von FormEngine Kontakt aufgenommen,
welche mir zwar einige Beispiele gaben, aber nicht in Einbindung in ein JSF2.0
Project. Es soll aber laut imatics-FormEngine möglich sein, sie haben aber selbst keine
Erfahrung damit. Hast du Ahnung mit FormEngine oder der Einbindung in JSF?

Ich habe im Internet vielen Formular Generatoren in JAVASCRIPT gefunden, und bin
jetzt skeptisch, ob ich mit reinen JAVA sowas auch hinbekomm. Deshalb meine Fragen!
Danke für Antwort.


----------



## Marcinek (9. Nov 2010)

Nein ich habe ebenfalls keine Weberfahrung (jedenfalls nicht in jsf 2.0)


----------



## schuetzi (10. Nov 2010)

Ist es möglich JSP Code in einer JSF Seite (.xhtml) zu verwenden!
Ich würde dies brauchen um das Framework FormEngine einfach zu verwenden.
Vielleicht weiß jemand wie dies möglich ist und könnte mir hierbei helfen?

Danke


----------

